# WANTED: Boss LDR



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I am looking for a Boss LDR 12' and maybe a 14'. I'm in Northern Mi. Good working used condition is fine.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i have an SK10, bought it two years ago and am selling it. id stay away if i where you. the float rite over the top of hardpack


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I tried a 14 LDR and they work much better once the cutting edges are installed. Also maybe because the bigger box is much heavier as well.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

possibly.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

The 12' is called 12BH then 14ft is 14ldr.. just an FYI not of real importance. The 12BH is much better then the sk or skidsteer smaller versions. I am sure you can find specific links if you search. Don't let people try scare you away they work good!


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I bought a new 12BH and still looking for a year old or demo LDR 14. Anyone selling one?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

we have all of them, and they all work great... i'm not sure about broncslefty with his sk10 floating over hard pack... must be really hard packed though because these scrape down better than most anything else we've tried. the 12' they DO make now in a sk12 for skids, the BH12 for a backhoe is a smaller shorter height version of the LDR full loader boxes. We have a 14' one which just seems massive and scrapes awesome through most anything, i think its about 3100lbs.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

14' box on 524k jd


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss said:


> 14' box on 524k jd
> 
> View attachment 175830


Do you have much time on that setup? How do you like it? Any of the riding over hardpack others have complained about?


----------



## rwfisch (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi, I have a 14' ldr for sale in NE PA, you asked me a little while ago about going to Michigan. Give me a call if your still looking, maybe we can work something out. Jeff 570-241-1301


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ford550 said:


> Do you have much time on that setup? How do you like it? Any of the riding over hardpack others have complained about?


I havn't used it myself more than an hour or two... and unlike the skid boxes which can ride up on hard pack sometimes, this thing is like 3300lbs if i recall, its heavy as [email protected]%#[email protected] . usually if the ground isn't cold enough it scrapes down fully and bangs as its trying to trip just going over the asphalt, slower is worse so a little speed it doesn't bang around much.


----------

